# Installation d'un QuickTake 150 sur 7.5.5



## Oracle (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour bonjour,

J'ai quelques questions concernant l'installation d'un QuickTake 150 dont je ne possède plus les disques. Je serais bientôt devant un PowerBook Duo 280c installé sous 7.5.3 que je compte réinstaller pour partir sur du clean.

En attendant je suis devant un ordi WinXP sur lequel j'ai installé un émulateur MacOS 68k (Basilisk) pour faire l'essai, avant de me lancer en vrai.

Le sujet a déjà été occasionnellement abordé sur ces forums, mais quelques points m'égarent. Grâce à la recherche du forum, j'ai suivi les aventures de Patrick Jean-Jacques sur le même sujet, mais comme les posts qui faisaient référence à ce sujets sont un peu vieux et partiellement égarés au milieu de topics qui n'ont rien à voir je préfère repartir de zéro.

Recette de cuisine :


Réinstallation du Système 7.5.3 (histoire d'avoir les gencives fraîches et bien dégagées derrières les canines)
Mise à jour 7.5.5
Téléchargement des drivers QuickTake 150 + PhotoFlash 2 (http://www.macdrivermuseum.net/scan.shtml)
Décompression avec StuffIt, montage avec Disk Copy
Installation
Je viens de faire tout cela sur Basilisk et tout se passe très bien, jusqu'au moment où je cherche à lancer PhotoFlash, qui plante en disant :

"PhotoFlash encountered an error translating a number, possibly caused by using a numeric separator other than a decimal or a comma."

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

J'ai testé en utilisant un séparateur point puis virgule, ça ne change rien.

Je n'ai pas pu tester le branchement du QuickTake sur Basilisk, mon adaptateur DIN-8 / DB-9 fait maison est out. Mais avant de tout effacer sur le portable pour tester en vrai, j'aimerais réussir à faire marcher PhotoFlash sur l'émulateur. Je sais que je pourrais m'en passer mais vu que je n'ai pas d'autre soft image sous la main...

J'avais lu une fois qu'il y avait apparemment une manipulation à faire sur les extensions QuickTime. Savez-vous quelle est la manipulation en question ? (avant ou après installation des drivers QuickTake, version spécifique de QuickTime...)

[edit] Question subsidiaire, savez-vous où je peux trouver les 4 images disque QuickTake en français ?


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2008)

Je ne sais pas si on peut trouver ça en français.
Chez Apple, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que des softs en GrandBreton.


----------



## Oracle (19 Août 2008)

En effet, ils ne proposent sur leur site que la mise à jour du logiciel PhotoFlash 2.0 vers 2.0.1 et les drivers pour le QuickTake 100 uniquement, et pour PowerMac uniquement. Je retourne Google dans tous les sens mais je ne trouve rien de français. 

Enfin bon, c'est le moindre de mes soucis, quand j'aurai réussi à lancer PhotoFlash je serais déjà bien soulagé.


Sinon j'ai un léger problème de décompresseur, mon StuffIt light 3.6 merdoie allègrement pour ouvrir les fichiers .sit qui ont fait un passage sur du Windows. Je n'avais pas ces soucis avec Stuffit Expander 5 à l'époque...

J'ai cherché sur ce forum des liens vers Stuffit Expander 5.x et je n'ai trouvé que des liens qui pointent sur le site d'Alladin, où on ne peux manifestement plus télecharger de version oldies.

Une âme charitable en possession d'une version 5.x serait-elle assez patiente pour me l'envoyer ? :rose:

Merci d'avance


----------



## OrdinoMac (20 Août 2008)

Oracle a dit:


> [edit] Question subsidiaire, savez-vous où je peux trouver les 4 images disque QuickTake en français ?




Il y a là deux disquettes mais c'est pour le 100 et je ne me souviens plus si ce sont des versions françaises.


----------



## Oracle (20 Août 2008)

Du propre aveu du proprio il s'agit de disquettes envoyées par un italien, donc je doute qu'elles soient en français. 

Je jetterais quand même un oeil, on ne sait jamais.

Quant à cette erreur bizarre sur PhotoFlash, ça ne parle à personne ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Août 2008)

Hello !
je reviens dans ce fil car, 
de mémoire il me semble que les problémes viennent surtout d'incompatibilité entre quicktime et les deux softs qui servent au quicktake 150,
j'ai pas pu résoudre le probléme, à savoir :
installer tous les softs du QT 150 sur une machine plus récente: soit un 6400/250 ou mieux un Imac sous Os9,
donc, pour l'instant je me contente de me servir de la machine d'origine un performa 5400 sous système 7.5 plantogène à souhait !
et pour faire migrer les images (via un bon vieux zip ioméga 100) sous OSX et les retoucher dans Photoshop elements je perd une bonne heure ! 
dommage, je voulais exploiter ce filon "cheap photography" à la manière lomographique pour une éventuelle future expo ... 
patrick JJ


----------



## Oracle (20 Août 2008)

Hello PJJ!

J'ai vu sur un topic relatif à la réinstallation de ton Performa que tu disais qu'en rajoutant à la main les extensions du QuickTake tu avais réussi à le faire marcher. C'est à dire que tu as donc un vieux Performa sur lequel tout marche, les drivers + PhotoFlash, et un Performa plus récent sur lequel seuls les drivers marchent mais pas PhotoFlash ?

Quelles sont les extensions que tu as copié ?
Sais-tu quelle version tu as de QuickTime sur le vieux Performa qui marche avec PhotoFlash ?

Ton vieux Performa tourne sous quel système ?

Quant à l'exploitation par lecteur Zip j'imagine que ça doit pas être rêvé... de mon côté je vais devoir me contenter du lecteur de disquette... mais l'avantage de la mémoire 1 Mo du QuickTake c'est que du coup ça devrait tenir sur une disquette


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2008)

Oracle a dit:


> Quant à l'exploitation par lecteur Zip j'imagine que ça doit pas être rêvé...



Si tu entends par là que c'est dur à trouver, je peux t'en donner un  SCSI avec une ou deux disquettes, même si d'aventure j'en avais besoin par la suite (cas assez improbable) il me resterait toujours le "ZIP baie d'extension" de mon WallStreet !


----------



## Oracle (20 Août 2008)

*MP* 

Pour passer des fichiers de mes Mac vers un PC je suis obligé de retirer le DD et de le mettre dans un rack SCSI que je passe sur mon vieux PC avec Transmac, qui est accessoirement devenu le PC de ma mère depuis que je suis revenu aux Mac... donc effectivement un ZIP me sauverait la vie !

D'ailleurs le hic avec ma méthode c'est que j'ose pas ouvrir le PowerBook Duo pour en sortir le DD... j'imagine d'ailleurs que les prises ne doivent pas être les mêmes... donc là j'étais coincé, disquette only...

Je ne pensais pas, le jour où j'ai acheté un graveur CD SCSI pour mon PC, que la carte SCSI me servirait encore 10 ans plus tard pour tout autre chose (brancher des DD Macintosh et un lecteur zip )


----------



## OrdinoMac (20 Août 2008)

Pour revenir sur le Quicktake 150, que je n'ai pas la chance de posséder. 
(_Le seul que j'ai pu voir dans sa boite d'origine est partie à la benne sans que je ne puisses rien faire . C'est rageant, mais ça doit l'être bien plus pour celle/celui qui en avait fait don à l'emmaüs )_.

Y a t'il une diférence software entre le 100 et le 150 ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Août 2008)

bonjour,
le mien a échappé à la benne de justesse !
les caractéristiques du 150:
http://www.collection-appareils.fr/apple/html/apple.php
QT 100:
http://pedagogie2.ac-reunion.fr/colBretagne/bouquin/historiq.PDF
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/bernard.langellier/infautre/quicktake.htm
et pleins d'autres liens à explorer,
dès que j'ai réussi mon branchement QT 150 sous mac OS 9 je donne la méthode,
patrick


----------



## Oracle (28 Juillet 2009)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> dès que j'ai réussi mon branchement QT 150 sous mac OS 9 je donne la méthode



Est-ce que tu as réussi à passer un QuickTake sous OS 9 ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Juillet 2009)

Salut Oracle,
j'ai tout donné, Performa(s) quicktake, périphs, écrans, scanners, logiciels etc.
à un enseignant qui poste ici pour sa classe,
il passe près de chez en rentrant de vacances,
donc j'ai pas passé le QT 150 sous l'OS 9 
pourtant ce boitier depuis la disparition du polaroid est très intéressant,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2009)

Oracle a dit:


> D'ailleurs le hic avec ma méthode c'est que j'ose pas ouvrir le PowerBook Duo pour en sortir le DD... j'imagine d'ailleurs que les prises ne doivent pas être les mêmes... donc là j'étais coincé, disquette only...



Trouve toi un dock SCSI, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et passe le Duo en "mode disque SCSI", pas besoin de sortir le disque ! C'est comme ça que je faisais pour installer Panther sur mon WallStreet !


----------



## Oracle (30 Juillet 2009)

Intéressant

Mais quelle est la prise à la sortie ? Je ne reconnais pas la forme.
Passer le disque en mode disque SCSI, c'est quelque chose que tu fais dans MacOS ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

Oracle a dit:


> Intéressant
> 
> Mais quelle est la prise à la sortie ? Je ne reconnais pas la forme.



C'est du HDI30 (comme celle du lecteur de disquette, mais en 30 broches au lieu de 20)



Oracle a dit:


> Passer le disque en mode disque SCSI, c'est quelque chose que tu fais dans MacOS ?



Tu as un TdB dans le système pour fixer le N° SCSI que le Mac prendra en tant que disque externe, et pour démarrer en mode disque SCSI, il suffit de mettre le bouton de l'adaptateur en position "dock", et de le brancher avant de démarrer le Mac. Dans l'autre position du bouton, tu peux l'utiliser pour brancher un disque externe ou tout autre périphérique SCSI sur le Mac.

J'ai utilisé un adaptateur comme celui ci avec mon WallStreet (adaptateur que j'ai donné avec le Wallstreet, je n'ai hélas, hormis le câble et le bouchon de mon scanner, plus rien en SCSI, tout est parti avec le WallStreet).

Pascal


----------

